# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Υπνηλία!!

## andreas86

Όποτε χρειάζεται να σηκωθώ νωρίς με πιάνει υπνηλία κοιμάμαι 6με7 ώρες και το βράδυ παίρνω 2 φάρμακα!!

----------


## Eagle guy

Μην ανησυχείς, κι εγώ από τα φάρμακα σηκώνομαι δύσκολα το πρωί, αλλά αν βρεθεί κάτι να κάνω ή όταν έχω εργοδότη από πάνω μου πιέζομαι και βρίσκω την ενέργεια για να κάνω πράγματα. Φάε καλά για πρωί, βρες κάτι ενδιαφέρον να κάνεις και θα ξεχάσεις την υπνηλία σου

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

Και εγω κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες. 11-12 ωρες το πρωι και ξαπλωνω και το μεσημερι. Χρονια παει αυτη η ιστορια προτου καν αρχισω αυτα τα φαρμακα (πρεπει ν ξεκινησε απο τοτε που σταματησα την σχολη και δεν ειχα τι να κανω)...

----------


## user

ή όπως λένε οι μόδες, υιοθέτησε μια ρουτίνα ύπνου.

----------

